# Mashed potatoes give you a headache !!!!



## Luc (Mar 25, 2012)

Now this is an absurd opening isn't it.

Well it is not as stupid as you might think. It is as stupid as saying that sulphites will give you a headache. Or saying that you are allergid for sulphites.

Why ??? Well there is sulphies in mashed potatoes and I have never heard anyone complaining about that.

There is loads of sulphites in many food products. Think lemon juice, candy like meringues and licorice sweets, dried fruit etc etc etc.

You can find my list here:

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2012/03/hoofdpijn-dossier-headache-papers.html

So show this list to anyone mentioning that they will get a headache from sulphites or tell you that they are allergic to sulphites.

Oh and yes there are people that are allergic to sulphies. Mostly people who are asthmatic or have another lung defficiency. But these really know they have it. Others just yell something without thinking first.

Luc


----------



## stujol (Mar 26, 2012)

Well I have noticed if I drink a lot of wine I do wake up the next day with a headache lol


----------



## Arne (Mar 26, 2012)

I always knew it was the taters instead of the wine giving me a headache. Arne.


----------



## russfink (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok, so stop the tater binge once my wine buzz hits. Got it.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 27, 2012)

Man and I just saw that someone was making potato wine!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## TouronVineyards (Mar 27, 2012)

I was going to make a potato wine but now with the chance of getting double sized headache from the potatoes and the wine, I'll pass -lol


----------

